
Introducing OOM reporting: a new dimension to app quality - annummunir
https://crashlytics.com/blog/introducing-oom-reporting
======
js2
HockeyApp has had this for quite some time -
[https://support.hockeyapp.net/discussions/problems/45229-tra...](https://support.hockeyapp.net/discussions/problems/45229-tracking-
fooms-booms)

------
dingdongding
I wonder what's the probability of this OOM event to be an actual OOM event.
At least they could've told how often they're correct

